# First cold smoke in my UDS



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

I won a tube smoker from Todd and then ran out of cheese. SOOOOOOO













adamphone135.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






First try at butter.













adamphone133.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013


















adamphone134.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






Got some nice smoke going.













adamphone132.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






This is what I see when I take the lid off.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

adamphone136.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






Great smoke from the tube smoker.

Oh, my butter still looks like stick butter 1 1/2 hours into the smoke.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 2, 2013)

The tube is really putting out! What kind of pellets are you using?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

Pitmasters blend from Todd.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

adamphone137.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013


















adamphone138.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






This tube smoker cant put off much heat it was still firm when I rewrapped it.

I had the tube right below the butter.


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks great!

Even if it had put off a little heat?  I doubt that would be a problem this time of year?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking good.  Keep on keepin on.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Even if it had put off a little heat?  I doubt that would be a problem this time of year?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Temp isnt bad right now.  36 degrees.

The butter was still cold.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

adamphone139.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






Took the cheese off after 3 hours.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks good Adam, have fun using the AMNTS. When ya gonna cold smoke some bacon???


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

I already have.  I like the texture of warm smoked better.   ( 120 degrees )


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Case, think I hot smoke with the tube in my uds?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2013)

Very Cool Adam!

You can control the amount of smoke in the Tube Smoker by not using as many pellets

Try filling it up 3/4 full or even 1/2 full

I'm anxious to see if the Tube Smoker will work in your UDS during hot smoking!

Brand New Territory Here!!

Thanks Adam!

TJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Hey Case, think I hot smoke with the tube in my uds?



I'm not sure. I have used it in my GOSM, but only at temps below 285. Even then the pellets burn at a faster rate. If you were doing a low temp 250 or less smoke, had you diffuser to separate the tube from the flames, and then another diffuser to keep stuff from dripping on the tube you probably could do it. You'd need to make sure the rack that the tube was on was no more than 285*. I suppose you could offset the tube to one side of the drum , and the meat to the other side to help keep the juices off. 

A whole different approach would be to make a separate chamber for the tube and pipe the smoke in. The mailbox mod or something similar.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm not sure. I have used it in my GOSM, but only at temps below 285. Even then the pellets burn at a faster rate. If you were doing a low temp 250 or less smoke, had you diffuser to separate the tube from the flames, and then another diffuser to keep stuff from dripping on the tube you probably could do it. You'd need to make sure the rack that the tube was on was no more than 285*. I suppose you could offset the tube to one side of the drum , and the meat to the other side to help keep the juices off.
> 
> A whole different approach would be to make a separate chamber for the tube and pipe the smoke in. The mailbox mod or something similar.


Fire is attracted to fire, so separation is good!

The only way the Tube Will work is if it's places ahead of the flame or charcoal.  Is some smokers this is very difficult to do because there's just not enough room. 

How close to the intake does the charcoal basket sit in the UDS?

Is there room under the charcoal basket for the Tube to fit?

Making a separate chamber defeats the purpose of a UDS

I'd like to figure out how to make it work "As Is"

Since I do not own a UDS, I'm hoping you guys can figure it out

THX!

Todd


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2013)

I got up too late to try the butter on toast, but I will try it tonight and report back.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

Great lookin cheese and butter, try the butter on a baked spud,,, YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYY Good luck and let us know.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks man, that butter smells awful strong.

Will it mellow like cheese?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Thanks man, that butter smells awful strong.
> 
> Will it mellow like cheese?


I don't think as much, but I have some in the fridge now vac packed waiting been there for about 3-4months now,. last time I used it was about a month ago, and was still strong. is what I did is after smoking, I just put a cube of it on a plate in my beer fridge and let it sit for 2 months or so not covered or anything, still was pretty strong but very good. I smoked mine for about 3hrs Apple pellets.

smokey smell on the top of a beer can is good also.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

I wrapped mine back up in the paper.  Maybe I will unwrap it.

I had some on veggies last night.  WOW.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

I won a tube smoker from Todd and then ran out of cheese. SOOOOOOO













adamphone135.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






First try at butter.













adamphone133.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013


















adamphone134.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






Got some nice smoke going.













adamphone132.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






This is what I see when I take the lid off.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

adamphone136.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






Great smoke from the tube smoker.

Oh, my butter still looks like stick butter 1 1/2 hours into the smoke.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 2, 2013)

The tube is really putting out! What kind of pellets are you using?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

Pitmasters blend from Todd.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

adamphone137.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013


















adamphone138.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






This tube smoker cant put off much heat it was still firm when I rewrapped it.

I had the tube right below the butter.


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks great!

Even if it had put off a little heat?  I doubt that would be a problem this time of year?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking good.  Keep on keepin on.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Even if it had put off a little heat?  I doubt that would be a problem this time of year?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Temp isnt bad right now.  36 degrees.

The butter was still cold.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

adamphone139.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 2, 2013






Took the cheese off after 3 hours.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks good Adam, have fun using the AMNTS. When ya gonna cold smoke some bacon???


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

I already have.  I like the texture of warm smoked better.   ( 120 degrees )


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Case, think I hot smoke with the tube in my uds?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2013)

Very Cool Adam!

You can control the amount of smoke in the Tube Smoker by not using as many pellets

Try filling it up 3/4 full or even 1/2 full

I'm anxious to see if the Tube Smoker will work in your UDS during hot smoking!

Brand New Territory Here!!

Thanks Adam!

TJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Hey Case, think I hot smoke with the tube in my uds?



I'm not sure. I have used it in my GOSM, but only at temps below 285. Even then the pellets burn at a faster rate. If you were doing a low temp 250 or less smoke, had you diffuser to separate the tube from the flames, and then another diffuser to keep stuff from dripping on the tube you probably could do it. You'd need to make sure the rack that the tube was on was no more than 285*. I suppose you could offset the tube to one side of the drum , and the meat to the other side to help keep the juices off. 

A whole different approach would be to make a separate chamber for the tube and pipe the smoke in. The mailbox mod or something similar.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm not sure. I have used it in my GOSM, but only at temps below 285. Even then the pellets burn at a faster rate. If you were doing a low temp 250 or less smoke, had you diffuser to separate the tube from the flames, and then another diffuser to keep stuff from dripping on the tube you probably could do it. You'd need to make sure the rack that the tube was on was no more than 285*. I suppose you could offset the tube to one side of the drum , and the meat to the other side to help keep the juices off.
> 
> A whole different approach would be to make a separate chamber for the tube and pipe the smoke in. The mailbox mod or something similar.


Fire is attracted to fire, so separation is good!

The only way the Tube Will work is if it's places ahead of the flame or charcoal.  Is some smokers this is very difficult to do because there's just not enough room. 

How close to the intake does the charcoal basket sit in the UDS?

Is there room under the charcoal basket for the Tube to fit?

Making a separate chamber defeats the purpose of a UDS

I'd like to figure out how to make it work "As Is"

Since I do not own a UDS, I'm hoping you guys can figure it out

THX!

Todd


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2013)

I got up too late to try the butter on toast, but I will try it tonight and report back.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

Great lookin cheese and butter, try the butter on a baked spud,,, YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYY Good luck and let us know.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks man, that butter smells awful strong.

Will it mellow like cheese?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Thanks man, that butter smells awful strong.
> 
> Will it mellow like cheese?


I don't think as much, but I have some in the fridge now vac packed waiting been there for about 3-4months now,. last time I used it was about a month ago, and was still strong. is what I did is after smoking, I just put a cube of it on a plate in my beer fridge and let it sit for 2 months or so not covered or anything, still was pretty strong but very good. I smoked mine for about 3hrs Apple pellets.

smokey smell on the top of a beer can is good also.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

I wrapped mine back up in the paper.  Maybe I will unwrap it.

I had some on veggies last night.  WOW.


----------

